# African violets in the viv?



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Do African violets do well in the viv? Havent had much luck with them out of viv so would love to try some in the viv. Any paticular needs that need to be met?


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

For the most part they will do well as long as they have good drainage. And the the leaves don't like to have too much standing water on them or they will spot.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

would they grow as an epiphyte if kept moist enough?


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm not sure. Never tried it but I doubt it.


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Im not sure but I think that they are poisonous, I heard someone say that they was.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I think some varieties do a little better then others. Putting them in higher/drier spots that aren't to bright seems to help alot. I've never heard of toxicity issues at least from contact...they may not be edible but as long as you don't try that or rub sap from broken stems everywhere they should be fine. This one seems to be doing well in my viv as is a more standard type but it hasn't flowered yet...

Shirl's Hawaiian Lei (Mini African violet)


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

They have miniature violets - definitely stick with these. Keep them pruned as well. There are also miniature varieties that vine more.

I'm sure they would grow as epiphytes given the right conditions.

s


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

They do great in my vivs, and flower often. I just have to cut them back every now and then as even the miniatures can get a bit bigger than you might suspect.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Boondoggle said:


> They do great in my vivs, and flower often. I just have to cut them back every now and then as even the miniatures can get a bit bigger than you might suspect.


any chance of some pics mate?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Size to start ...









Some time later (and it did flower often, this picture doesn't reflect that though):









Found one of it blooming later as well ...


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Dechlorinated tap water, african violet self watering pot, in-water fertalizer, and indirect light. Once I got that right, african violets are the easiest indoor plant! Just a little info in case you decide against putting it in your viv. Good luck!


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

wow they do get huge dont they


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

The conditions are perfect for them. I normally let them flower and then wack the shit out of them (that's a technical term  ).

s


Hornet said:


> wow they do get huge dont they


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

That pic looks like it is a trailing variety...non trailing types should remain more manageable.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

might be wrong but it more looks to me like the petioles are elongated due to the lower light levels in the viv, still looks to be clustered like a mini rossetted type


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You are correct. Nice plant though. 

s


Dendro Dave said:


> That pic looks like it is a trailing variety...non trailing types should remain more manageable.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Scott said:


> You are correct. Nice plant though.
> 
> s


Yep, sometimes just letting them go works...I have a strawberry begonia that basically took over a 10gal...kinda works though so for now it stays. I think I may let the Selaginella uncinata I put in there replace it though since I like the look of that plant even more, and it will need the space unless I want to prune constantly.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

I've had one in my tank for a few months now and it's doing great! To whomever said that they don't like to have standing water on the leaves, this is very true. I have a couple leaves that have "dead spots" on them from too much water. It hasn't flowered a 2nd time yet, but we'll see. My Cobalt LOVES to sit and bask on the big fat leaves.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Dendro Dave said:


> Yep, sometimes just letting them go works...I have a strawberry begonia that basically took over a 10gal...kinda works though so for now it stays. I think I may let the Selaginella uncinata I put in there replace it though since I like the look of that plant even more, and it will need the space unless I want to prune constantly.



I have both of those in the same 10. I got both as cuttings from work, and they both took a while to adapt to the higher humidity, but then they started cranking. An yeah, whack the shit out of them is definitely the technical term for it, at least in my experience in the plant trade. We WTSOOT on a regular basis at the nursery I work at. Tradescantia 'Blushing Bride' Is one I got cutting sof from work and I now have it in all the tanks, from chopping back and using the cuts in other tanks, and all I basically do is throw them in the tank and they root within a week. Never used a Saintpaulia in a viv yet.

Zac


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

BTW I've mounted a few on the back walls of my vivs where they would would have way less room for root growth, and it does seem to keep them much smaller. I don't know if they will last forever up there but they are going on 6 months and seem to be doing ok.


----------

